# changement d'icône générique



## pierrec (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour
est ce que quelqu'un sait comment changer l'icone generique d'un fichier type .jpg  ou .tif ou .cr2   de facon que la vision dans l'ouverture d'un fichier permets de diff&#233;rencier tout de suite la nature du fichier


cela &#224; pour but de trier plus vite les fichiers jpeg et raw  issus d'un appareil photos qui enregistre en meme temps un fichier raw et jpg ensuite on fait le tri par la vision des jpg plus rapide et on elimine les fichiers raw orphelins;

cela est possible sur pc  donc je pense sous mac

merci

J'esp&#232;re ne pas l'avoir retir&#233;e trop tard :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2006)

pierrec a dit:


> Bonjour
> est ce que quelqu'un sait comment changer l'icone generique d'un fichier type .jpg  ou .tif ou .cr2   de facon que la vision dans l'ouverture d'un fichier permets de différencier tout de suite la nature du fichier
> 
> 
> ...





Bonjour, pour changer les icônes génériques de fichiers, vas voir dans la section custo du forum, tu y trouveras tous les renseignements. 

Ensuite, à moins d'aimer le spam, on ne met JAMAIS d'adresse e-mail en clair sur les forums.


----------



## Jean Reynard (9 Juillet 2014)

Utiliser Graphic Converter
Menu "Fichier> Convertir et Modifier"
Puis : "Fonction> Créer icone et aperçu"
Enfin, ouvrir le dossier contenant les Raw, tout sélectionner,
Faire "Lancer"
Voilà


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2014)

Depuis 2006, j'espère qu'il aura trouvé la réponse  

Mais c'est sympa d'avoir donné une solution pour les suivants


----------

